# Where is "The Museum of Retro Technology"?



## gerd niephaus (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello,

my source of inspiration, "The Museum of Retro Technology" (http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/museum.htm) has disappeared (i.e.the link does not work any more). Does anybody know what has happened to the museum?

Regards
Gerd Niephaus

P.S. I am sorry, I did not search carefully enough. I just found a posting which explains what has happened. The museum can be reached via http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/index.htm.


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the update Gerd, I was looking for the museum myself as I noticed my link to it no longer worked.

Great site for those of us with too much time on our hands!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 2, 2010)

The actual link is :

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/museum.htm

Save you a little hunting time 

Yes, definitely a great way to waste time


----------



## BillTodd (Sep 3, 2010)

Doug should have his re-hosted site with a proper domain name up and running soon.

Hopefully, it'll have more space for my animations 

Bill


----------



## BillTodd (Oct 14, 2010)

You may have noticed Doug's site is down again - he's now given up on pipex and will be moving the site to a new location ASAP.

I'll post a link here when I know the URL.

Bill


----------



## BillTodd (Oct 14, 2010)

He up and running again at

http://www.douglas-self.com/

It'll be a few days before everything is working correctly.

Bill


----------

